# 485 spouse visa



## awais_666 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello

I am on temporary graduate visa and i want to apply dependent visa for my spouse but many friends are telling that it takes alot of time and better to go for tourist visa and then dependent can anyone guide in this regards with there experience

thanks


----------



## jkfooty (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know how true it is, but its been 1.5mnths for me. Whats your status ?


----------



## awais_666 (Nov 18, 2012)

jkfooty said:


> I don't know how true it is, but its been 1.5mnths for me. Whats your status ?


I applied for dependent visa and its been 2 weeks now no case officer has been appointed yet just received acknowledgement i went for dependent because in future it will make less hassles then now


----------



## jkfooty (Aug 22, 2015)

awais_666 said:


> I applied for dependent visa and its been 2 weeks now no case officer has been appointed yet just received acknowledgement i went for dependent because in future it will make less hassles then now


My status just says 'Assessment in progress'. How should i check about my CO ? and when's your 485 expiring ?


----------



## awais_666 (Nov 18, 2012)

jkfooty said:


> My status just says 'Assessment in progress'. How should i check about my CO ? and when's your 485 expiring ?


if you havent received anything after acknowledgement it means you havent been appointed any case officer yet and you can also check on immiaccount i have 14 months left


----------



## jkfooty (Aug 22, 2015)

awais_666 said:


> if you havent received anything after acknowledgement it means you havent been appointed any case officer yet and you can also check on immiaccount i have 14 months left


I did get additional doc request the same day of acknowledgement, do you mind sharing your status ? I mean what does it say on immi web?


----------



## awais_666 (Nov 18, 2012)

jkfooty said:


> I did get additional doc request the same day of acknowledgement, do you mind sharing your status ? I mean what does it say on immi web?


I havent received any request my status says application received according to him he was appointed case officer after 1.5 months and then received visa in one month you applied through post right?


----------



## jkfooty (Aug 22, 2015)

awais_666 said:


> I havent received any request my status says application received according to him he was appointed case officer after 1.5 months and then received visa in one month you applied through post right?


According to him ? Who bro

Ya by post, so whoever you are talking about got visa in 2.5months ?


----------



## awais_666 (Nov 18, 2012)

jkfooty said:


> According to him ? Who bro
> 
> Ya by post, so whoever you are talking about got visa in 2.5months ?


according to a friend of mine he got it in 2.5 months


----------



## jkfooty (Aug 22, 2015)

awais_666 said:


> according to a friend of mine he got it in 2.5 months


Fingers crossed. On 13th it will be 2months for me aswel :/ 

Good luck to you bro. Keep us posted


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Any updates bro


----------



## awais_666 (Nov 18, 2012)

jkfooty1 said:


> Any updates bro


yeah just received medical request so medical is on the 11th of july lets see after that


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi bro, i changed Health insurance starting date due to visa not being issued, do you know if i need to inform immigration of that ?


----------



## awais_666 (Nov 18, 2012)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi bro, i changed Health insurance starting date due to visa not being issued, do you know if i need to inform immigration of that ?



no need but you can do it just to remind them for your case its been many days to your one my one is also still under process medical is submitted on 14 july I didnt extend date for medical as the older the medical history is its better for future of person


----------



## awais_666 (Nov 18, 2012)

hey buddy i received visa for my wife on 3rd august any update fromyour side?


----------



## jahangir357 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello,

Can you please let me know which visa you have lodged and form no. Actually i have to bring my wife in australia as i am on 485 too.

Thanks


----------



## jahangir357 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello,

Can you please let me know which visa you have lodged and form no. you have filled. Actually i have to bring my wife in australia as i am on 485 too.

Thanks


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

awais_666 said:


> hey buddy i received visa for my wife on 3rd august any update fromyour side?


Same here brother, congrats

It delayed for me as immi was waiting for a doc, anyways enjoy and good luck for the future


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

jahangir357 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please let me know which visa you have lodged and form no. you have filled. Actually i have to bring my wife in australia as i am on 485 too.
> 
> Thanks


You have to file same form as 485 but tick Dependent on the form


----------

